# Flexlands School, Chobham - Surrey - March 2017



## Gromr (Mar 19, 2017)

I recently started using Google alerts to send me emails if there were any news articles with 'Derelict' 'Abandoned' 'Surrey' etc as keywords. It finally paid off when I got one a couple weeks back about Flexlands School in Chobham. I'd never heard of it before, but it seems it could be converted soon, so my time to strike was soon if I wanted a chance.

I had spent the best part of the day driving round surrey checking out various locations including Silvermere Bunker. Having not seen anything too ground breaking, I was keen to pull something out the bag before the day was over. Checking my map I realised that I was within 10 minutes of Chobham, so off I went.

*History*

Flexlands Independent girls school was open for 70 years before it finally closed in 2005 and moved to a different site. In 2006 part of the building was converted into a nursery but this was closed a few years later. The site is now awaiting possible conversion into retirement flats.


*The Explore*

This was a surprise gem of an explore to say the least. I'm really quite surprised that there isn't a report on Flexlands yet (I've not been able to find anything on it anyway)

Out the front is a mobile home near the road, so I assumed this was maybe a security hut. I decided to enter from the woods behind to play it safe and quickly found a way in after jumping over a small stream.

At the back of the school is a grass field area and a tennis court. The buildings consist of one large main school building that has a big U shaped extension. There is a newer separate gym building that was built in around 1990.

I don't know how old the main school building is, but it certainly has character. Its a lovely old building that's slowly rotting away.

The large extension is very plain in comparison and has mostly empty rooms made of exposed grey bricks. 

Upstairs in the main building there are quite a few large classrooms, including a strange little room in the loft that is accessible only by a old wooden ladder. 

A lot of the rooms are full of building stuff where work was previously being done. 


After spending a good hour or so in the main building I found my way into the separate gym building. This was a lot newer, opening in 1990. It was fairly clean considering and was being used for storage of door and odd bits. 

However didn't take me long to find signs of very recent squatting. I'm guessing they got kicked out around Christmas time. 

Anyway, hope you enjoy the photos! Be warned it's a photo heavy one, there was a lot to see. 


*Photos*


_*Exterior shots*_




























_*Main School Building*_


























Up this ladder is this strange little room. 































I think this mobile home is empty, no signs of any life. I avoided it just to play it safe though.































Gotta know your efficient dish washing 





































One of several large empty classrooms. 













_*The Gym*_

Opened in 1990.






This was a later add on to the gym constisting of a few small classrooms.












This was quite a sad surprise. What shocked me the most was that there were lots of boxes of cigarette packs and lots of fosters creates, how do they afford all that? The discounted tesco sandwidges were dated around 13 - 15th of December 2016, so I'm assuming they left/got kicked out shortly after that. 






















The door behind the Mattress was not boarding up, so think that was the way they used to get in and out. However I noticed that the house behind the school had a CCTV camera on a tree pointing right toward that door.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 19, 2017)

Good report that. Saw the thing in the paper a couple of weeks ago and forgot all about it.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 19, 2017)

Lovely pics as always mate. Glad you pounced on this place quickly. Love the wide shots, great job as always. Glad you made it to Masters today!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 20, 2017)

I enjoyed that Gromr, looks like theres plenty to see


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice shots. I noticed the menu so I'll have Chicken Nuggets and Jelly & Ice Cream please. Looks like the homeless are not short of pennies, seemed to be eating and drinking well.


----------



## krela (Mar 20, 2017)

Well the clue is in the name really; homeless. They don't have any rent, bills etc because they don't have any services to pay for. They get £72/week Job Seekers Allowance, that's it, and half the time they don't even get that as they get sanctioned because you can't do all the things the DWP demand you do if you don't have access to a residential mailing address, a shower, clean clothes, photo ID etc. 

I'm sure if you lot were sleeping in an unsecure, very cold, damp, shitty derelict building with little prospect of getting a proper roof over your head you'd want a drink or five to help you forget too.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 7, 2017)

Had a mooch round here yesterday, thanks from sharing - very close to me so made for a nice afternoon in the sun.


----------

